# need help with MARKET PLACE



## irish (Oct 1, 2008)

HELP PLEASE.
i received an email thru tug that i have a message about a rental i posted on the on MARKET PLACE. i can't find the YOU HAVE A NEW MESSAGE anywhere on the TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE. can someone tell me where it is??
thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a link provided to you in the email note you recieved that takes you to the marketplace homepage.

from there you simply click "ads youve placed" and you will be shown all of your classified ads.

The message count for each ad is displayed next to the ad itself, and all you have to do is click on the message count to view any and all messages for the ad.

as for the "you have a new message" message, it would be displayed on the TUG member homepage if you were logged in.

http://tug2.com/tugmembers


----------



## irish (Oct 1, 2008)

BRIAN
there is no link in my email message... it just says to LOG ONTO TUG, GO TO THE MARKET PLACE... AND CLICK ON "YOU HAVE A NEW MESSAGE"


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 1, 2008)

irish said:


> HELP PLEASE.
> i received an email thru tug that i have a message about a rental i posted on the on MARKET PLACE. i can't find the YOU HAVE A NEW MESSAGE anywhere on the TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE. can someone tell me where it is??
> thanks



It is right in your Ad - there is a column for messages IN the Ad.


----------



## irish (Oct 1, 2008)

OKAY, i found it ... thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2008)

there is indeed a link in the email message, if it is not displayed it is a setting within your email client.


----------

